
The DDoS That Knocked Spamhaus Offline (And How We Mitigated It) - Lightning
http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-ddos-that-knocked-spamhaus-offline-and-ho
======
jessaustin
I had never seen the "Internet Census" [0] paper they linked before.
Researchers scanned the whole IPv4 space for telnet daemons that would respond
to root/root, in one night, using the unsecured machines they found. Really
cool!

[0] <http://internetcensus2012.bitbucket.org/paper.html>

------
sp332
spamhaus.org is down for me, giving a cloudflare error page.

~~~
jessaustin
_www._ spamhaus.org seems to be up.

